# looking for friends



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

*Wanting to make new friends*

Hi my name is nicola and I lived in spain for 4 years and i only have spanish friends. I would like to make friends with expats living in and around the malaga/granada area. i miss having (English girlfriends) to go out with and to have girly nights out and generally, to meet for a coffee and to have a chat. I look forward to hearing from you. saludos


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicola rose said:


> Hi my name is nicola and I lived in spain for 4 years and i only have spanish friends. I would like to make friends with expats living in and around the malaga/granada area. i miss having (English girlfriends) to go out with and to have girly nights out and generally, to meet for a coffee and to have a chat. I look forward to hearing from you. saludos


Well you're quite lucky cos many people on here complain that they can't make friends with their Spanish counterparts!! I'm presuming you can speak Spanish, is that right?
Sorry I can't help you; I don't live in your area, but there are people near Malaga on the forum I think, aren't there??:confused2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

nicola rose said:


> Hi my name is nicola and I lived in spain for 4 years and i only have spanish friends. I would like to make friends with expats living in and around the malaga/granada area. i miss having (English girlfriends) to go out with and to have girly nights out and generally, to meet for a coffee and to have a chat. I look forward to hearing from you. saludos


Hi Nicola,
Where are you exactly, malaga or Granada? I live in Fuengirola (lot of expats though I am very much part of the Spanish community too) so think am probably quite a bit further away from you. But feel free to PM me and if you are near to Malaga you are welcome to meet up for coffee.
Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I may be around too in Fuengirola, in fact I've been threatening to meet "someone" from the forum there, but my son being off school with his knee has kept me housebound - ish (well someone has to bring him food, drinks and pick up his TV remote when he drops it LOL!) However, he's gone back to school to see how he gets on with crutches etc, so maybe I'm up for it and to meet this other "someone" too!!!!! (I dont wanna mention her name without her permission)


Jo xxxx


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hi*



Caz.I said:


> Hi Nicola,
> Where are you exactly, malaga or Granada? I live in Fuengirola (lot of expats though I am very much part of the Spanish community too) so think am probably quite a bit further away from you. But feel free to PM me and if you are near to Malaga you are welcome to meet up for coffee.
> Caz.I


Hola Caz, i am in Rincon de la Victoria when I will be going that way, I will let you know and I hope we can meet for a coffee. Thank you for applying, I appreciate it.


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hi Joe*



jojo said:


> I may be around too in Fuengirola, in fact I've been threatening to meet "someone" from the forum there, but my son being off school with his knee has kept me housebound - ish (well someone has to bring him food, drinks and pick up his TV remote when he drops it LOL!) However, he's gone back to school to see how he gets on with crutches etc, so maybe I'm up for it and to meet this other "someone" too!!!!! (I dont wanna mention her name without her permission)
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hi Jo, sorry to hear about your son. I hope he gets better soon. I live in Rincon de la Victoria, however i go to playa mayor a lot. Please let me when you would like to meet for a drink, we could meet in plaza mayor if its easier for you as well. saludos


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

nicola rose said:


> Hola Caz, i am in Rincon de la Victoria when I will be going that way, I will let you know and I hope we can meet for a coffee. Thank you for applying, I appreciate it.


No problem. OK. Let me know and then perhaps we can all meet, you, me, Jo Jo and the mysterious other "someone". 

Caz.I


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hola*



Caz.I said:


> No problem. OK. Let me know and then perhaps we can all meet, you, me, Jo Jo and the mysterious other "someone".
> 
> Caz.I


Hi Caz, hope we can meet soon. Do you now know, who is the other 'someone'? saludos


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The "someone" is Lynn form the forum, I didnt think I should use her name, but I dont suppose she'd mind really and it sounds a bit - too intriguing to keep referring to her as "someone"

I think it would be rather nice if we all met up at Plaza Mayor for a coffee and a face to face viewing of each other lol!!!! Open it up to anyone brave enough to meet us face to face!!????

So when??????? I'm free most of next week I think?????


Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> The "someone" is Lynn form the forum, I didnt think I should use her name, but I dont suppose she'd mind really and it sounds a bit - too intriguing to keep referring to her as "someone"
> 
> I think it would be rather nice if we all met up at Plaza Mayor for a coffee and a face to face viewing of each other lol!!!! Open it up to anyone brave enough to meet us face to face!!????
> 
> ...


Friday is my free day, well not all of it, but can make it if its before 2pm. Have some free time on mon and wed am but will be a bit rushed as dont have a car.
(And visiting Plaza Mayor without having a look at the shops would just be downright cruel!)

Caz.I


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Caz - word of advice. Do NOT let Jojo pay for a coffee. She bought me one once and we never heard the end of it. I even had Xtreme PM to wonder if things were bad with me. When I told him it was just because she had change in her hand, he kicked off on his "coffee scrounger" kick for 6 months! Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Caz - word of advice. Do NOT let Jojo pay for a coffee. She bought me one once and we never heard the end of it. I even had Xtreme PM to wonder if things were bad with me. When I told him it was just because she had change in her hand, he kicked off on his "coffee scrounger" kick for 6 months! Be afraid, be very afraid.



er........ how many times did I buy you coffee?????????????????????? hhhmm!!! You're in Sweden I suppose so you wont have to get your wallet out!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Could be back if I heard there was a cortado on offer. Anything else would be a bonus


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, theres not a lot you can say to that! But if everyone does want to actually meet for coffee, whoever is buying, (can go Dutch, that´d solve any financial disputes!), PM me. Though am currently without home internet, since my computer seems to have died on me, and is not likely to be fixed before Wednesday at the earliest. But will look in from time to time.

Caz.I


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for letting me. Hope we can meet soon. saludos


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

:attention:Yes, its me, the mysterious 'someone'!!:attention:

Sorry, I hadn't followed this thread so didn't know about a meet being arranged. I would love to meet you all, and plaza mayor would suit just fine. Would you believe I have never been there?? Please let me know where and when.

Lynn
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> :attention:Yes, its me, the mysterious 'someone'!!:attention:
> 
> Sorry, I hadn't followed this thread so didn't know about a meet being arranged. I would love to meet you all, and plaza mayor would suit just fine. Would you believe I have never been there?? Please let me know where and when.
> 
> ...



I didnt wanna trouble you right now Lynn cos I know you're having a busy time. I'm also having some stuff going on and cant do this week now (theres always something isnt there lol).

We really must arrange something tho, it would so nice to put faces to names...... I think????????

Maybe next week?? Maybe a week Friday?????? and Lynn, you have to visit Plaza Mayor - the clothes part is to die for!!!!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... We should also try to get "mrypg9" over - she's not too far away and "sparkplug" and his better half, who I helped to move into there new house the other day

Jo xxx


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> The "someone" is Lynn form the forum, I didnt think I should use her name, but I dont suppose she'd mind really and it sounds a bit - too intriguing to keep referring to her as "someone"
> 
> I think it would be rather nice if we all met up at Plaza Mayor for a coffee and a face to face viewing of each other lol!!!! Open it up to anyone brave enough to meet us face to face!!????
> 
> ...


Hi girls, I think thats a great idea to meet up and especially, to meet in person. However, i am in the UK until the 9th March and when I return, i hope that we can meet up. In the meantime, if you all do get together, let me know, how things go  I am so looking forward to seeing you all soon saludos Nicola


----------

